# Die Help



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am looking at getting into reloading and when looking at all the dies I dont no what to get. What is the difference between a neck sizer, a full lenght sizer, a seat die, a trim die and so on? Should you just get the 3 die set or the 2 die set? Do you need all of these different dies? If you cant tell I am completly lost with all these dies so any explanations or information would be greatly appreciated. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For rifle cartridges you will need a full length sizing die and a seating die. The FL die sizes the case, as indicated, all the way to the base. The same die can also be used to neck size only, by not setting it as close to your shellholder in the press. That would eliminate the neck size only die. Neck sizing only, can be used when the ammo you are making will only be used in a specific rifle. The body of the case was already sized to your chamber by the initial firing. The bullet seating die is used to seat the selected bullet to an exact depth in the case. For handgun rounds you need three. A sizer-deprimer, a case mouth expander and a seater. Thet's it in a nutshell. Use the search function on this site to find subjects related to your questions on reloading. There have been a great many discussions covering a myriad of questions. Go to the websites of the various loading tool manufacturers as well. Most contain some kind of a primer for new reloaders. The one best thing that you might consider is to find a mentor who is already set up and is willing to show you the ropes. Reloading is so much easier to learn by doing than reading about it. Burl


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I do no a couple of people that reload and I think I should just go and watch them this I think would help me understand the hole processes better.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sure. Talk to your friend and find out what supplies you need to load, say, 100 rounds of ammo for your rifle. Buy what's required (your friend might already have most of it) and head over for an evening of learning. You'll get a good taste of handloading and learn a lot. Good fortune, Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would add that if you are going to be reloading pistol cartridges that you spend the extra few dollars and buy the carbide set. Sure makes reloading a lot easier, at least for me it does. Anyone know why no one makes a carbide set of dies for rifle cartridges........ or do they.


----------

